# Plants grow tall and fall over



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a problem with plants growing tall and falling over and from past experience I'm sure they will die. All in the first two weeks they are started or still in the seedling stage.

Any ideas to stop this ?

I have them under 175 watt MH and a fan blowing on them.

I quit having this problem when I started buying seeds so this is a new on to me.

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2008)

If they are growing tall and falling over, they are generally not getting enough light--the light could be inadequate or too far away.  A 175W MH should be enough light.  

If you are growing in soil, you can start with your pot only about 2/3 to 3/4 full of dirt and add more dirt as your plants stretch--in effect you just bury part of the stem.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 6, 2008)

are the seedlings?if so,when they stretch,just repot them deep.sounds like you need light closer to the canopy.


----------



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have the MH about a foot away so I'd think it was getting enough light, I will try your soil trick.

Last time I used CFL's all the way to Flower so I'll try switching back on my next batch. First time with MH.

I'll still work on switching light if that is what you think.


----------



## la9 (Oct 6, 2008)

Light, Light, Light,

I'll work on it and you keep you updated as I go.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

if you use cfls,  keep it close to the plants as possible for 4 weeks.. be sure its not touching the blub.. mabye do the follow ups during 4 weeks making sure its one inch away from the cfl light,  from there  when plants getting bigger and better, put them under the mH lights..  or stick with cfls/flours. tubes your call.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 8, 2008)

Theres no problem with your light.
Your 175w MH is much better than any cfl

The most obvious reason your plants are falling over is the FAN!
You don't need to have a "fan blowing on them" as seedlings.

Also I would  recommend what _Andy52 _suggested, in planting the younglings deeper.  I re-pot them to just below the cotlydons.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 8, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> Theres no problem with your light.
> Your 175w MH is much better than any cfl
> 
> The most obvious reason your plants are falling over is the FAN!
> You don't need to have a "fan blowing on them" as seedlings.


 
I agree about the MH. but a fan, if gently moving your seedlings will improve them but you can over do it.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 8, 2008)

A fan causes tiny minute splits in the plant stem, when the plant repairs these the stem becomes much stronger.

A fan is needed but not blowing directly on the seedling.


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 8, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> I have a problem with plants growing tall and falling over and from past experience I'm sure they will die. All in the first two weeks they are started or still in the seedling stage.
> 
> Any ideas to stop this ?
> 
> ...


 
I have same problem with my White Widows - but it is not a problem of not enough light.  They get 12+ hours of light in the evening + days in the sunshine.  The problem with me is when I water the plants with lots of water the soil gets soft and some bend over.  If you just take some more soil from the sides of the plant and prop up your main stem with some extra soil around + firm it down, then they will stand back up again.


----------



## Dexter (Oct 8, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I agree about the MH. but a fan, if gently moving your seedlings will improve them but you can over do it.



Yeah agree, Just figured giving _La9's _predicament he may as well go without the fan. I doubt it would make any difference until they've got their first 'true' leaves. Oh course good air movement is always better
I'm lucky it's spring here atm, Nice warm breezes for my young'ns

Cheers
Dexter


----------

